
Taming Recurrent Neural Networks for Better Summarization - somerandomness
http://www.abigailsee.com/2017/04/16/taming-rnns-for-better-summarization.html
======
pigscantfly
This paper checks all the boxes for me. The prior approaches are elegantly
tied together, the novel contributions are straightforward and intuitive, the
results are compelling, and it is extremely clearly written. Kudos to the
authors!

------
gallerdude
It'd be crazy if an event happened, and you could choose how much you wanted
to read about it - "I want to read at least 5 paragraphs on this subject."
Could help a lot for textbooks if you really understood a subject (or
conversely really needed some help on one.)

------
iconvalleysil
An example of an extractive summarization of this very article
[http://cymetica.com/recommend/app/getSummary?query=http://ww...](http://cymetica.com/recommend/app/getSummary?query=http://www.abigailsee.com/2017/04/16/taming-
rnns-for-better-summarization.html)

------
Saad_M
Really interesting text-to-text generation work. There’s also some work being
looking at using Neural Networks for data-to-text generation. Some of which
was presented at INLG 2016 last year at Edinburgh. However, it is still early
days and currently symbolic approaches still achieve better text quality in
closed world applications.

~~~
halflings
What do you mean by "data-to-text"?

------
EternalData
Very cool! Would be awesome to eventually run the summaries the RNN generates
in a production-ready capability, and see how it does. Reddit has a few TLDR
bots that I think are more extractive and could use an update.

~~~
laxatives
Maybe a similar idea would be running those bots as evaluation tasks. I
suppose voting would be a decent proxy objective when you are dealing with
very qualitative results and don't want to spend a ton of time evaluating them
yourself. Spin up a bunch of bots with different ideas and see which ones
score the best.

------
du_bing
Really promising and interesting research, thanks!

